# iPad Poll



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, the iPad pre-order date has arrived.  Did you take the plunge?

I did, but it's not for me.  I bought it as a gift for my niece.  I fully intend to play with it and load up a bunch of software before I give it to her.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the idea of it, and God knows I love my gadgets ... but I just don't find myself wanting to buy the iPad when it doesn't allow for multi-tasking and flash. When that gets remedied, I'll probably get one and enable everyone I know.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yes I ordered the 64gb 3g model,case, and AppleCare warranty this morning by 7:30a.m.CST.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I ordered, but the 3G model. So I won't get it until late April. I ordered the 16gb, I may change my mind and try to upgrade later, we'll see. Has anyone priced Square Trade warranties?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

I can,t wait for april...love ipad


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered the 64 gb 3g one.  I can't wait to get it   It was hard to pull the trigger because of the cost.  I hope I made the right choice


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

64/3g here also.  Didnt vote in the poll because only yes was for April 3rd.  I wish I was getting mine on April 3rd.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> I like the idea of it, and God knows I love my gadgets ... but I just don't find myself wanting to buy the iPad when it doesn't allow for multi-tasking and flash. When that gets remedied, I'll probably get one and enable everyone I know.


I ordered the 64 GB wireless....I'm not overly concerned by the lack of multitasking as my limited experience with the iPod Touch was that I can change between apps pretty quickly. I'm not planning on setting a computer program to run calculating the umpteenth places of pi or anything while I then work on the great American novel. I can stop one app and switch to another pretty quickly, that works for me for what I'm going to do with it. I'll have to see if a lack of Flash bothers me. I don't play online games, so I don't think it's a major problem for me.

Betsy


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for sharing.

I read April 3rd is being called National iPad Day. 

Enjoy your new toy when it arrives!


----------

